

Ask: iOS question - border that rotates with view but doesn't scale with it? - DrorY

I am a long time web developer.
Started developing for ios.
I've created a view.
The user can rotate, scale and move it.
My question is, how do I attach a border to it in such a way that the border will rotate with the view, but won't scale with it?&#60;p&#62;Thanks.
======
objclxt
Consider using StackOverflow for questions like this...there's a substantial
number of iOS devs who hang around there (myself included!) - plus it's far
more likely somebody else with the same problem will stumble upon your
question and spread the knowledge.

With regards to your specific question, if you use the various border
properties of the underlying `CALayer` (`borderColor`, `borderWidth`, etc) and
scale the view by changing its bounds the border will retain the same width as
before. You can also scale a view by transforming it, but that's slightly
different.

~~~
DrorY
Thank you very much for your response. Specifically it seems as though using
the transformations will cause my border to scale as well. And since I am
using UIPinchGestureRecognizers, manipulating the CALayer's width and height
properties seems somewhat conter productive.

------
jacksondeane
I'd probably use 2 different views, one for the view you are manipulating and
1 for the border. You can apply the same rotation transforms to both views but
only apply the scale transforms to the main view.

